# Pure BS



## José Herring (Aug 8, 2006)

_John Dvorak, a leading tech writer, today posted an interesting column in PCMagazine called "The Mystery of the Online Community- Is there any way to weed out the fakes and the vandals?". Here are some excerpts:

* "Though there are a lot of social networks, newsgroups, forums, and club-like Web sites on the Internet and Web, these entities are not true communities, although many purport to be. Worse, they are often peopled with phonies and posers who see the whole thing as an elaborate video game...

So within any online community, a certain percentage of the participants are out-and-out fakes. I would argue that within some communities the number is higher than 50 percent. The interpersonal dishonesty and fantasizing do not make for any sort of real community. Most of the destructive force within any online community comes from this large group of fakes who see the community as something of a video-arcade adventure game where the user can go in and stir up trouble, then leave.

Because of this, you have to rethink online communities if you actually want them to be maintained and grow over time. How do you do this? First, you can take a look at some successful initiatives and see what makes them work. In this situation, you want to find a mechanism that is aging well....*

The article goes on to descibe some communities that have faired well and concludes: "So what do they have in common? First, they are self-selecting and not necessarily democratic... driven by technical information, and where destructive forces have no effect because the community is information-driven."

Maintaining a great community is a hard thing to do in light of destructive people. I have to commend Papachalk and Desound for making this place such a success for the past eight years. And the people here are remarkable! This forum has stood the test of time and continues to grow.

Dvorak leaves readers with an open question which we can discuss here: *"Is there any way to establish and maintain an online community with no fakes and vandals ruining it for everyone? Or is the problem just a reflection of society that we must live with? Your input—ironically, called for in this online forum—is appreciated."*_


Gary Garritan just posted this on NSS!! Usually I don't get involved and I hate talking about that place these days but this post really pisses me off! I can only assume that it's coming as some sort of back handed stab at VI on it's 2nd birthday.

I mean do they really think that they have some sort of fair and honest forum at NSS? What a sham. They just had somebody post clips of music that he was using to mislead clients as to their origins. When the honest composer of the film in question, a member of this community, calls the guy's bluff then all of a sudden the guy goes quiet.

There was an incident not to long ago when another member of our community, gave honest criticizm to a poster's demo on NSS. The poster agreed with the criticism then the maker of the library the poster used comes on an attacks our member for giving his honest feedback :roll: 

There where incidents where developers of NSS have come on here and attacked our members for just mentioning off handedly their products and daring to hint that maybe a few things could be better.

NSS is the farthest thing from a great online community. I dare anybody to say what they honestly feel about GPO. You'll be in the land of the banned in no time.

That community has outright framed members of this community and have gotten them banned through false propaganda. This is not ranting this is a fact. Craig being banned was a setup that Brian 2112 was involved in after getting false information from Gary Garritan that Craig was using NSS as a vehicle to recruit members for VI. This was utterly false. They then tried to cover up their actions by deleting all of Craig's post. Once this was done Brian apologized to Craig and told the whole story.

Every post on that forum is coming from some sort of kiss butt sycophant that for some reason or another thinks they have something to gain by excessive adulation of obviously flawed material.

NSS is a great community alright-- a great community at celebrating mediocres and at routing out anybody that aspires for something higher in their art.

Happy birthday VI!! Let's learn from our elders and keep this place from becoming that place. Let's keep this place as a place where people can come and learn to be great! I'm giving myself to that last purpose. I've learned a lot here. And, I intended to share it.

best,

José


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 8, 2006)

NSS?

Nazi Schutzstaffel?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the feeling that NS is better than a lot of so called communites out there, which is scary. Remember where the bar is at. People claim to be 13 year olds and are actually adults trying to take advantage of children. In that vein NS looks like a model community. They frown about having more than one handle etc. What we know is as Jose stated about fair play. They create their own reality, but still as the writer mentioned it is an information based forum (even if that info is tilted) as is this one, so it runs better. Notice because it is an information type forum it is exactly why that composer was able to be called on his false credits.

This forum is unique in that many people have not only invested large quntities of their own money into a private library (which helps with the community) but also have invested to keep this forum a float during finacially difficult times. the article is correct in it's approach to why certain forums work. Maybe after this forum is a few years older it will get some deserved recognition. One thing is for sure, if you are a poser here, you are quickly dealt with by knowledgeble members.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 8, 2006)

*"I mean do they really think that they have some sort of fair and honest forum at NSS? What a sham. You just had somebody post clips of music that he was using to mislead clients as to their origins. When the honest composer of the film in question, a member of this community, calls the guy's bluff then all of a sudden the guy goes quiet."*


Huh? What's that about?

No comprendo 'code speak', speak English.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 8, 2006)

What a wonderful example of herd morality gone wrong! If anyone wants to study human behaviour NSS is the place to go; The weak seek the favour of the strong and in such allow themselves to become blatant liars. They are so afraid of beeing banned or bad-mouthed that they turn down the head and follow whatever anyone else does. There is no bad music at NSS, nor are there bad sample libraries. They lie to themselves and others by praising mediocrity and it's possible that they have forgotten what their true oppinion had been (or rather, what the word truth means anyway).


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 9, 2006)

kid-surf @ Tue Aug 08 said:


> *"I mean do they really think that they have some sort of fair and honest forum at NSS? What a sham. You just had somebody post clips of music that he was using to mislead clients as to their origins. When the honest composer of the film in question, a member of this community, calls the guy's bluff then all of a sudden the guy goes quiet."*
> 
> 
> Huh? What's that about?
> ...



http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... post429136

Ian's the man


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 9, 2006)

Interesting........


I think it's human nature to want a little credit for working on something (if he did and got replaced). But ultimately it's pretty misleading to list it. It's best to write the whole thing off regardless of time spent. Chalk it up to "oh well"...

If I were Ian, I'd be pissed some dude was trying to use a film "I" did to entice new clients. He should kick his ass! :twisted: :lol: 


thanks for the link, Evan.


----------



## Marsdy (Aug 9, 2006)

Guys, why visit NS?

What's the point?

They need the traffic to keep going. Why help him out?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 9, 2006)

Marsdy @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> Guys, why visit NS?
> 
> What's the point?
> 
> They need the traffic to keep going. Why help him out?



here here!!!


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't visit NS, or I may have know about the thing Jose was referring too... 

But really, I couldn't care less who goes where. I'm pretty self centered that way. 

You guys do what suits you.........


Craig did "force" me to come here, though... put a gun to my head, I had no choice in the matter, unfortunately.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2006)

Marsdy @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> Guys, why visit NS?
> 
> What's the point?
> 
> They need the traffic to keep going. Why help him out?



True.


----------



## PaulR (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't go there anymore because it crashes my system - only one that does it. Strange.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 10, 2006)

PaulR @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> I don't go there anymore because it crashes my system - only one that does it. Strange.


Heyyyyy . . . wait a minute . . . . are you Geronimo???? Last time you claimed it was EW doing that!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 10, 2006)

Geronimo is also responsible for the OT section on NS being closed down. Some people find Nazism offensive for some reason I can't possibly understand...

He's turned out to be much worse than the dickhead in Northernenclosure.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 10, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> Geronimo is also responsible for the OT section on NS being closed down. Some people find Nazism offensive for some reason I can't possibly understand...
> 
> He's turned out to be much worse than the dickhead in Northernenclosure.


\

Did he finally get banned? They ban people who dare breath a unkind word against GPO but this jerkoff goes about spewing his crap for months and was allowed to stay on just because some of the crap was directed at East West. It's that I find really disgusting about N$$.


----------



## joaz (Aug 10, 2006)

josejherring @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> Did he finally get banned?


That is a shame.
I thought his spelling was starting to get better.

regards Joe


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 10, 2006)

No, he's still there. He only has one signature.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 10, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> No, he's still there. He only has one signature.



I don't get it. What signature?


----------



## sbkp (Aug 10, 2006)

One handle? As opposed to you, José, evil purveyor of TWO handles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulR (Aug 11, 2006)

joaz @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> josejherring @ Thu Aug 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Did he finally get banned?
> ...



That is true - and in a small, yet proud way, I feel partly responsible for that.  

OY MICK! DAT YOO? :mrgreen:


----------



## PaulR (Aug 11, 2006)

josejherring @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Aug 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Geronimo is also responsible for the OT section on NS being closed down. Some people find Nazism offensive for some reason I can't possibly understand...
> ...



Yes - but people can see and understand all that type of thing generally. So it wasn't to much of an issue. People get too worried about all this kind of thing - it's all very tiresome a lot of the time. However, there is a certain amount of protectionism with regard to purveyors of sample libraries and just recently I found the nonsense regarding our very own Christian Marcussen slightly disturbing.

And finally - Jose! You left a backwards slash after the word Northernenclosure - I just spent 5 minutes trying to clean off my screen! Pleassse! :twisted:


----------

